
HP Chromebook 11 - stuartmemo
http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/hp-chromebook-11/
======
lrizzo
I really wish i could find a use for the chromebooks for my family, but i
failed. This one seems similar to the samsung chromebook, which i tried for a
while (also lending it to mother, sister, children) but we all found it
basically useless for any everyday task.

Surely one can blame the ecosystem; but still the conclusion does not change,
and as a comparison, tablets and phones had a more successful approach at
adapting or modifying the ecosystem and become usable.

You cannot use an arm chromebook as laptop because of lack of storage,
applications, limited options to connect peripherals (no drivers for anything
except storage). No way to print that occasional document or boarding pass
(unless you have another computer or perhaps network enabled printer); no way
to scan a document. The samsung had an SD slot (this one does not); but you
could not show videos from your camera because of unavailable codecs (and no
way to install them, despite plenty of android apps for arm that play the same
formats).

Casual browsing also fails a lot because of unsupported codecs (flash,
silverlight); a lot of chrome extensions do not work for arm. Apps, almost non
existing.

Compared to a tablet, you get a keyboard and the ability to display multiple
windows on screen; but in exchange you lose almost every other sensor or
peripheral (accelerometer, gps, camera, light) which make the device useful.

Now if there were at least a sandbox to run android apps, one could
(temporarily ?) address the lack of applications.

~~~
jodoherty
I'm kind of surprised. My dad is an over the road truck driver who isn't too
tech savvy. The most I've ever been able to teach him to use on a computer is
how to browse the web with Google Chrome. When he left to go back over the
road, I got him a Samsung Chromebook with the built-in 3G and he loves it.

He plays his online Texas hold'em (flash based), looks up unfamiliar
destinations on Google Maps to see the satellite imagery, and checks the
weather radar regularly to avoid storms. He's also able to better keep in
touch with us now that he can shoot off e-mails whenever he wants.

It's actually a handy, useful tool for him.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
This is honestly pretty heartwarming. Good for you to empower your dad with
tech!

------
mrbill
Ordered. I absolutely love my ARM-based Chromebook, and have wished for the
same specs with a bit better construction and build quality. This is
absolutely perfect for my needs, and the keyboard looks to be marginally
better as well.

I've hardly touched my MB Air (2012 refurb) since I got the Chromebook. Small
and light enough to throw in any bag/backpack without care, cheap enough to
not worry about theft.

I don't mind it being the same CPU and RAM specs as the original; I don't need
much for the Chrome browser and a SSH session to the beefy server where I do
most of my work.

Also owned the C7 Chromebook for a while; upgraded it to SSD and 8G of RAM,
but it felt like an abomination with the fans, heat it put out, etc. Sold it
to a friend, who absolutely loves it.

~~~
phaus
I can understand buying a Chromebook instead of a Macbook Air, but I see lots
of people saying that they have both yet still prefer the Chromebook. What is
it that makes a Chromebook so much better than a Macbook that has vastly
superior construction, better battery life, and significantly more power?

The Macbook air is small enough to take anywhere, and let me assure you,
people will steal anything. Didn't Stallman's ridiculous 200MHZ laptop with a
monochrome screen get stolen at an airport or something?

Chrome OS itself can't possibly be that compelling, so does this suggest that
people just want a Macbook Air form-factor that runs Linux well?

I don't own either device, I'm just intrigued by the fact that so many people
seem to be replacing Macbook Airs with them.

~~~
jakebellacera
I personally couldn't bring myself to switch to a Chromebook. My personal time
on the computer constitutes ~25% coding and ~75% in the browser. If I did not
code, ever, then I would probably invest in a Chromebook. Since I do, I'd
prefer to have a Macbook Air or a similar machine.

My girlfriend, on the other hand, spends all of her time in the browser. All
she does on the computer is write her papers, surfs the web and check her
email/calendar. She could save nearly $700 by purchasing a Chromebook versus
the 11" Macbook Air. The Chromebook fills a growing niche, the users who need
more than a tablet, but less than a fully-blown desktop machine.

~~~
evandena
I have zero problems remotely coding. Nothing beats a good Vim environment.

~~~
kayoone
Not everyone is a webdev though. Try todo some C#, Java development (that
basically require a decent IDE) or anything graphics related (games) via a
remote connection and you will see its justs not there yet.

------
mellamoyo
Took me awhile for find - but full specs:

Full specs

Screen

* 11.6" display with 16:9 aspect ratio (IPS Panel)

* 1366 x 768

* 60% Color Gamut

* 300 nit screen

* Wide viewing angle (176 degree)

Inputs

* Chrome keyboard

* Fine-tuned, clickable touchpad

* VGA Webcam

Ports

* 2 x USB 2.0

* Micro-SIM slot (3G and 4G/LTE model only)

* Micro USB for 15.75W charging and SlimPort video out

Industrial design

* Magnesium chassis for strength

* Available in black or white with a choice of 4 accent colors

* Silent, fanless design

* No visible screws, vents, or speakers

Size

* 297 x 192 x 17.6 mm

Weight

* 2.3lb / 1.04kg

CPU

* Exynos 5250 GAIA Application Processor

Memory

* 2GB (4x 4Gbit) DDR3 RAM

* 16GB Solid State Drive1

Audio

* Combined headphone / microphone jack

* Digitally-tuned speakers with sound ported up through the keyboard

Battery

* Up to 6 hours of active use (30 Wh battery)2

Network

* Dual-band WiFi 802.11 a/b/g/n

* Bluetooth® 4.0

* Verizon LTE connectivity (optional and coming soon)

Goodies

* 100 GB Google Drive cloud storage, free for two years3

* 60-day free trial with Google Play Music All Access, and $9.99/month pricing after that4

* 12 free sessions of GoGo® Inflight Internet5

[http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/hp-
chromebook-1...](http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/hp-
chromebook-11/#full-specs-content)

~~~
joezydeco
_Exynos 5250 GAIA Application Processor_

Isn't this the same dual-core ARM Cortex-A15 that was in Samsung's Chromebook
last year?

~~~
trsohmers
Indeed it is.

This is a horrible time to buy this... Assuming Samsung's new Series 3 ARM
Chromebook (Rumored Exynos 5420... "Eight core" CPU+Mali T628) keeps the same
price this year ($250), then HP's model is left in the dust. No one should be
buying a new Nexus 4, 10, or Chromebook until mid november if they want to
have a cutting edge device.

~~~
joezydeco
Thanks for confirming. I'm a little boggled why HP would roll out an identical
product an entire year after the fact, unless HP is just that messed up
internally.

~~~
lnanek2
There are whole companies that exist entirely on their enterprise sales. So
selling their own branded laptop to their clients makes sense even if it is a
year behind Samsung.

Honestly, working for a business that buys enterprise devices, 1 year behind
is stunningly good. Buying business Android devices with a bar code scanner
there's something like a 7 year product life cycle so you get some stunningly
old hardware, for example.

~~~
ja27
With a few exceptions, our local school district only buys HP, so this could
finally open up Chromebooks for our schools.

------
netcan
I'm so frustrated by these chromebooks.

On one hand, the form factor and aesthetics are great. The price/power
engineering is great. The mission/concept is fantastic.

On the other hand, we've learned something from Android/IOS. We need apps and
they do not necessarily lead to a computer that cannot be managed by a below
average user. Even the average 'your mother' has some needs that aren't well
met by this machine. Skype. Fill out this (Word) form and email it back to me.

I really want android/ios-like (ideally iOS simplicity with chromebook
prices/hardware) computers to come out and solve computing for the many many
people poorly served by cheap clunky windows laptops.

~~~
omni
Skype has a competitor called Google Hangouts that works just fine in the
browser.

Word has a competitor called Google Docs that works just fine in the browser.

Desktop-only apps need to adapt or get left behind.

~~~
jmduke
There are a great number of non-trivial use cases for which Google Docs is
inferior compared to Word.

~~~
eddiedunn
A number? What are these exactly? I keep hearing people say this, but I can't
think of any reasons where I would really need MS Office.

I haven't used Word since Word 97, and I have never come across a use case
that Open/LibreOffice, Google docs or Latex couldn't solve for me. I would
imagine that the same would apply for most people.

On the other hand, I remember collaborating on many reports using Google docs
because that was the only application featuring decent real time multi user
editing.

~~~
davidgerard
Serious spreadsheet users - the sort who run overnight calculations. For that
job, Excel is simply the best there is. These people then make damn sure
everyone else has MS Office too.

LibreOffice Calc sucks, but LO know it, and Kohei Yoshida is working very hard
to make it not suck. LO 4.2 will be much faster. Then they just need to
recreate VBA ...

~~~
Mikeb85
Gnumeric is better...

~~~
davidgerard
Than LO? I'm sure there's stuff it does faster. Does it do Excel sheets more
compatibly?

Or do you mean better than Excel? If it's better than Excel at the sort of
sheet I mean, that's important news for the people who run such sheets -
they'd be moving to Linux yesterday.

~~~
Mikeb85
Gnumeric is better than LO and Excel for calculations. You can use several
scripting languages (you can use Python, I use a functional, dynamic, term-
rewriting language called Pure), it has more statistical functions built in,
and is more accurate than Excel.

Regardless, it shouldn't matter what OS. Gnumeric runs on Windows, and I've
had Excel running on Linux w/ Wine...

~~~
davidgerard
How is it as a replacement for Excel, though? By which I mean, shove in an
OOXML spreadsheet with VBA in it. That is the use case that counts as a
"substitute" for Excel for the users I'm talking about.

~~~
Mikeb85
I personally think it's ridiculous that those are the terms people think in.
If it's not exactly the same it's not as good, never mind the actual merits.

Thankfully the world is changing, MS products are no longer as essential as
they once were. Excel really is the last holdout...

~~~
davidgerard
I think it is too, but you get financials to change then we'll be talking.

------
alrs
Hemingway said that one goes broke "gradually, then suddenly."

I hope the same thing is happening to Windows marketshare.

I hope the same thing is happening to iOS.

edit: Note that I said "marketshare." I'm not wishing bankruptcy on Apple and
Microsoft. It would be a weird desire.

~~~
Osmium
If we _have_ to have corporate oversight to get a decent OS, then I'd rather
one I pay (e.g. Apple for iOS) than one I don't (e.g. Google for
Android/Chrome OS). I want to be the customer, not the product being sold.
Even if that's not what you want, choice is still a good thing: without
choice, we have vendor lock-in and stagnation of ideas.

To pick an example, I think the mobile ecosystem would be a lot better right
now were WebOS still a viable alternative. Instead HP left it to rot. How much
progress did we lose there?

~~~
3825
>I want to be the customer, not the product being sold

Sorry but this is not either or anymore. They will take your money and you
will still be a product being sold. Just because you paid money doesn't mean
they won't try to squeeze an extra penny off of your information if they can
get away with it.

~~~
terminus
Witness: iAds.

~~~
sbarre
For real: when is the last time you saw an iAd?

------
fidotron
This thing being blatantly aimed at the education market, Google really need
to do the unthinkable and let people host their own server backends to support
these devices, otherwise they're simply data sucking machines. That their own
educational programming environment runs on a RaspPi and can't be hosted on a
Chromebook speaks volumes.

And I have a Chromebook, which I'll freely admit is brilliant for many things,
but they're always going to be slightly useless until running server apps on
them is supported out of the box.

The whole thing is remarkably similar to the model Acorn, Sun and Oracle were
aiming for with the NC back in the 90s.

~~~
thrownaway2424
Huh? It's a web browser. Anyone can "host their own server backends" to
whatever extent they desire.

~~~
fidotron
Not quite - they're very dependent on your Google account, which is the login.

You can't run servers on the devices themselves, without something like
crouton. They also miss features like Bonjour interoperability to make local
service discovery just painful enough to force you into the cloud. The result
of this is when you are away from the Internet, which happens way more often
than a lot of people seem to believe, they become utterly useless.

The problem with Chrome OS is Google's larger strategic objectives are guiding
their product direction. It seems like Android only became what it did thanks
to Apple effectively forcing their hands, but as it stands Android on the same
devices would be enormously more useful.

~~~
thrownaway2424
I guess that's true. It would be neat if they had pluggable identity
providers. On the other hand I don't want to run my own. I prefer Google's.

------
pjmlp
No thanks.

I prefer my laptops, with my data, my native applications, on my hard disk,
only accessing the Internet when I say so.

~~~
chimeracoder
I agree. I love almost everything about this except that I don't control the
servers on which the data is sent.

If I did, though, man, they couldn't take my money fast enough.

------
josefresco
Awesome little machine but this brings up questions for me:

1\. Do consumers want what is essentially a modern netbook? Didn't this market
die once the iPad and tablets took hold?

It would seem from recent consumer buying trends that most prefer a touch
screen/tablet form factor at this price point/screen size.

2\. How does this compare to an Android tablet (Nexus 10) with a high quality
keyboard? Or even some of the "transformer" products with keyboards/additional
ports already available?

It seems you pay quite a premium for touch, I wonder if this machine will help
sway people back into this form factor without touch/tablet mode.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
As a Pixel owner I can confirm that touch on a laptop form factor is somewhat
useless. There are precious few times I want to reach out to touch something
instead of using the mouse.

The mouse really is a great tool. People need to stop trying to get rid of
them.

~~~
dman
I suspect this is a generational thing. Kids seem to reach for the screen to
touch it all the time.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Oh don't get me wrong, people like to touch my screens. They just might not
have any fingers left if they actually do. :)

~~~
dman
Cute kids are supremely adept at taming finger biting demons.

------
Newky
This is interesting timing, as I am really considering purchasing a
chromebook. There are a few things that I am still curious about:

1\. does netflix work ? I know that there was some chromebooks that it did not
work on. 2\. Any one have any experience with playing flash videos? 3\. If
linux is put onto it using crouton or similar, is it a severly limit set of
packages due to the architecture or does it run quiet well.

I want a very casual system that I can occasionally use for some
writing/coding. I also have a VPS which I would ssh into for most (if not all)
coding.

~~~
cbhl
Netflix was enabled on the Samsung Chromebook last year thanks to EME (the
HTML5 DRM stuff that was on the front page a few days ago) but sites like Hulu
still might not work. I suspect that this device will work just as well, since
the chipset is the same.

Flash works because Google maintains a NaCl version of Flash for Linux and
ARM, but it's closed source and requires staying inside Chrome OS. If you
install e.g. Ubuntu you won't be able to use Flash on Chromium on the same
hardware.

------
tbassetto
Wow, it uses a micro USB charger.

~~~
bergie
That is awesome (though may make charging slow). I hate carrying multiple
different chargers around.

~~~
freehunter
I have a ThinkPad Tablet 2 that charges over microUSB and it's very slow. 6
hours from the USB vs 2 hours from the charger on the docking station.

------
jbellis
Is the difference between this and the $250 Samsung chromebook basically just
the case? Same resolution, same amount of RAM, same tiny SSD.

~~~
jbellis
To answer my question, apparently the viewing angles are a lot more forgiving
on the HP screen.

------
aperture
Woah, this is the kind of developing book I'd like: 6 hrs battery life IPS
viewing display (without 1080p!) Mirousb universal charging cable 11 inch
portability, weighing only 2lbs.

I have the acer c7 chromebook, and am really fustrated I can't simply trade it
in for this chromebook. It really is one of the most appealing deals.

HN has also recently been talking about crouton, which I found very usable.

The biggest issues I see in this is 2.0 usb and that non-celeron processor.

For anybody considering developing on a chromebook, this looks like one of the
most efficient chromebooks for you. A shame it doens't have a celeron
though...

(Side note. I await installation for that IPS onto the acer. I may not be able
to turn in the acer c7 for the hp, but if I can get ahold of that 11 inch IPS,
I'm game for that :)

~~~
trsohmers
Why would you want an Intel chip in here? Would you rather get worse
performance with half of the battery life? The only reason I can imagine is
for installing linux and having the endless number of x86 precompiled
applications. Even if that is the case, Ubuntu's ARM repositories have grown
tremendously and ARM support is getting significantly better every kernel
release. Plus, anything that isn't precompiled, you can always build yourself.

~~~
aperture
That's precisely it: for developing 32 bit applications.

As it stands, I have many computers that could benefit from me programming a
32 bit application, but only my rpi could benefit (and my cell phone, I
suppose) with the ARM builds.

32 bit is also helpful for me because I have some 32-bit IDE (like the naobot
from Aldebaran IDE). It is simply easier for me to develop and configure.

~~~
trsohmers
You want to develop 32 bit applications? Well I would imagine you would want
to develop them for (and why not on) the most widely used 32 bit ISA out
there... ARM. ARM has had a 32-bit ISA and hardware using it since 1995, and
is now moving to 64-bit with Aarch64. Thankfully, they are doing it a hell of
a lot better than how Intel managed the transition back in ~2004-2006 with
x86-64, even though they are almost 10 years late to the party. But by all
means ARM is 32 bit.

Obviously you meant x86 every time you said 32 bit in your reply. While it is
pretty pointless to get into a religious war over processor architectures, I
think it should be noted that the base compiling tools such as GCC and now
more advanced/cutting edge ones like LLVM/Clang have started to give
developers platform independence with cross compiling. As long as the
libraries used have support for whatever you want to compile to (and almost
all current packages and major libraries have ARM support), you can cross
compile to x86 and vice versa. While I'm not a Stallman level FOSS advocate, I
do love the fact that having as many open components to software allows this
application portability to be a lot easier.

------
untog
These things are getting increasingly more tempting. I'm actually in the
market for something to give my parents, but I actually think an 11" screen is
too small for them. 13" might be more like it, but in all honesty they
probably still need a 15" machine.

But I'm getting increasingly close to picking up one of these just for the
hell of it.

~~~
eob
I'm typing on a 11" Samsung Chromebook right now and love it, though I never
would have expected to be reporting that a year ago. At $140 for a refurbished
model, I can take it on trips and not worry about theft.

The biggest trade-off is that I have to keep some of my number-crunching on a
server that I ssh into, which does limit working from
trains/planes/busses/etc.

My biggest gripe is that the method I'm using to run a proper linux
environment (Crouton) creates a startup situation that risks blowing away my
hard drive image if anyone but me opens the laptop and follows the "Press the
Spacebar to exit Developer Mode" (or whatever it says) message.

I really hope Google realizes they've got a community of programmers using
Chromebooks as trip-friendly development machines and creates proper support
for dual booting (or chrooting) into linux.

~~~
tluyben2
I managed to move most of my development to an offline Samsung Chromebook;
depending what work you do (mine is coding and writing) the Chromebook is
lovely. Especially the battery life and the price.

------
seiji
Initial impressions (probably all negative): What's the deal with "Just
because it looks cool?" A 640x480 webcam in 2013 seems kinda sad (people have
become obsessed with video chats these days, quality matters). Using stylized
curse words in the copy? Childish. The font on the page is way too
small—people have big screens and bad eyes (plus, lots of
words/details/reading trying to figure out what/why this things exists).

What's the advantage of this thing over a tablet with an external keyboard?

~~~
Zlatty
Tablet + keyboard price > chromebook 11's price

This laptop could be a gateway for kids as they need a entry device that
parents can afford.

------
ihsw
Only available in the UK and US. How unfortunate.

Following the link for the US to Amazon, the HP Chromebook is nowhere to be
seen on the resulting page.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=2858603011](http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=2858603011)

~~~
j0hnb
It's there just on the see more models page. [http://www.amazon.com/HP-
Pavilion-11-6-Inch-Chromebook-11-11...](http://www.amazon.com/HP-
Pavilion-11-6-Inch-
Chromebook-11-1101us/dp/B00FJXVRM8/ref=sr_1_14?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1381240575&sr=1-14)

The price is listed as $385 which is far from the google stated $279

~~~
personalcompute
It's $233.89 according to that Amazon link, the $385 is crossed out.

Edit: The price has dramatically changed since both of us viewed the page. My
comment is no longer valid. The current 7:50AM PST 10/8/13 price is $279.99.

------
vincentkriek
I like the fact it uses a microusb charger but they removed all the other
ports I wanted, like HDMI, Ethernet, VGA and sd. I was planning on getting an
Acer C7 and this won't change that.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The micro usb is slimport enabled, which should in theory be able to give you
HDMI, VGA, DVI and DisplayPort via a dongle.

In a similar vein I'd guess you can get ethernet and SD card adaptors via the
full size USB.

------
dagman
Looks very similar to the old plastic MacBook. And 60% Color Gamut? 60% of
what? NTSC? sRGB? Adobe RGB?

~~~
teamonkey
> Looks very similar to the old plastic MacBook.

Not a bad thing, IMO.

~~~
dagman
Agreed, it was a very pretty design.

------
scriptstar
If you are from UK then you can buy this from pcworld, the first 30 pre-orders
are also sent a 4G PAYG Mobile Wi-Fi, which sells for ~£90 on it's own.

Or Use code LAPT20 to make it £209.

[http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/laptops-
netbooks/laptops/chrom...](http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/laptops-
netbooks/laptops/chromebooks/hp-11-wifi-chromebook-white-
blue-21774144-pdt.html)

Please make this comment come on top so that people will save some money.
Thanks

------
enobrev
I have a personal distrust towards HP products. Their customer service has
always been good to me, but I've owned 3 separate HP laptops (from before and
after the Compaq merger) and all three have essentially fallen apart after the
first 12 - 18 months. Same goes for Toshiba (2 laptops). In comparison, every
thinkpad I've owned (3) has always outlasted my need for them due to outdated
specs over time.

------
vital
Looks fantastic, except for one thing - 11" screen on a 13" lid panel. What a
waste of potentially useful space.

------
devx
Strange that Samsung hasn't released their new ARM Chromebook yet, but this
looks pretty good either way. I would've expected a quad core A15, bigger
battery, and 4 GB of RAM at this point, though, for that price. Hopefully next
year we can see some 1080p IPS panels, in there, too, for sub $300.

------
dogber1
The GPU is still an ARM Mali T6xx which is mostly unsupported, i.e. removing
Chrome OS and running "pure" linux is going to be dreadfully slow for lack of
2D/3D acceleration. It's a shame that ARM hasn't released any technical
datasheets for their Mali GPUs.

------
mrbill
FYI, this page only links to Amazon which says shipping on the 20th - but if
you go to the Google Play Store and Devices, it's there in multiple colors
(black, or white w/accents) and ships by the 11th.

------
omgmog
Would be interesting to give one of these a go as my daily driver, getting
sick of lugging around a heavy 2011 Macbook Pro!

I wonder what the options are like out of the box for development, or if this
will work [http://afaqdar.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/5-different-
chromebook...](http://afaqdar.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/5-different-chromebook-
developer-setups.html)

------
mcintyre1994
Has anybody used Evernote on Chrome OS at all? I see so many people in
lectures with a Macbook solely to use Evernote, and I can see why - it's great
for notes on that platform at least. I don't want to take my laptop because
it's too heavy and slow, but this (or some other Chrome OS device) looks great
if Evernote does well on it - student price, light and fast.

~~~
agladlad
I find Evernote's web interface has 99% of the features I use in the thick
client, but YMMV.

------
snarfy
11.6" display with 16:9 aspect ratio (IPS Panel) 1366 x 768

Meh.

~~~
bluedino
For all the hype it gets about being an ideal 'developer' machine, the screen
resolution makes me laugh the most.

~~~
cedias
I totally agree. I own a Samsung Chromebook and even if i'm able to get a lot
of work done with it and that it's absolutely a blessing to carry around (i'm
a CS student) the screen isn't suited for long work session unless you want to
go blind...

------
grrowl
6 hours battery life? Where's the tradeoff happening? A restricted device
should give me something in return for this restriction.

~~~
ihsw
A modestly-sized IPS screen.

------
rplnt
> For everyone.

> Buy now

> US or UK?

~~~
ludoo
Exactly. I know Google's market is primarily the US, but people in the rest of
the world mostly read the same news, and get excited about the same products,
but then they are unable to get them. Which is kind of depressing.

------
plg
"Tapered edges to help keep your wrists comfortable" \---> seems like a
specific shot at the Macbooks Air

------
jl00080
serious work=>Laptop,

casual work=>tablet,

? => chromebook

~~~
Khao
I have a chromebook at home and it has replaced my "serious" laptop almost
entirely. Everything I do at home other than games can be done on the
chromebook and it's so light and fast to boot I don't bother even opening a
browser on my big laptop. Everything done in the browser gets done on my
chromebook and only when I want to play games / use windows-only software do I
boot up my other laptop.

~~~
zobzu
I'd suppose you have the $1000+ chromebook, not the sub $300 ;-)

~~~
Khao
I have the first gen samsung chromebook, that was priced at I think around
~350$. It's getting old and slow, but I still prefer it to my i7 laptop. It's
all flimsy plastic and the power jack is starting to give up, but I'm going to
use it till it gives its last breath.

------
codezero
Not for nothing, the thing has an 800Mhz dual core processor, which is half as
fast as the Nexus 4 phone. Meh.

------
dataminded
Does '2GB (4x 4Gbit) DDR3 RAM' mean that it can grow to 16gb of ram? Under
those conditions I would seriously consider getting it and running crouton.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
bit vs Byte, 16Gbit = 2GB

~~~
dataminded
Thanks. That missing y made all the difference. I will wait until I see what
upgrades are possible before buying one.

------
cbhl
The thing I love about this device is that it charges off a micro-USB port --
buying a spare charger for my Samsung Chromebook was an expensive ordeal.

------
pm90
How good are the trackpads? If any other vendor starts using trackpads as good
as Apple's, I will switch in a heartbeat

------
Kiro
OT but how is the animation under "For a closer look" done when you change
between the sides?

------
taude
For $80 more, I'd still likely consider the Asus T100 instead for my
lightweight computing needs.

~~~
element_4
Preorder is available on Amazon for the 64 gigabyte version.

------
jpswade
Never mind this.

When will the UK get Chromecast?

~~~
sciwiz
Check today's Amazon announcement, they are shipping to UK.

~~~
jpswade
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DR0PDNE](http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DR0PDNE)

£59.99 = 96.47 US Dollar

Sold by Sinclair Intl and Fulfilled by Amazon.

Nothing about that sounds right.

------
shurcooL

      *100GB of free storage for two years, starting on the date you redeem the Drive offer.
      Some things like Hangouts, voice search and auto updates obviously require internet.
      Screen images simulated. Color availability may vary.
    

I like the "obviously". :)

------
roma1n
Anybody has experience of developing android apps on those devices ?

------
Dirlewanger
Never would I use such ugly specter reminiscent of the netbook days.

------
plg
my problem is still that (absent paying exorbanent fees for 3G/LTE data), I
still can't guarantee that I will be able to get online every time I want to
use my computer.

------
abrowne
Looks like a glossy screen :-(

------
guiomie
can you do developement without pain on those?

~~~
AsymetricCom
You will cause no pain to Google by developing on these.

~~~
guiomie
Not sure to understand ...

------
oscargrouch
aka: Netbooks 2 - The mission

------
AsymetricCom
I will not be purchasing my digital serfdom. I expect to be served it.

